# Oct 27, 2021 Dynamite Thread: Back On Wednesday



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Five matches announced for next week's Wednesday Night Dynamite:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452107580076027907


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just around the corner


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This show looks good, except for the weird CM Punk match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Clearly Bobby Fish is jobber to the stars. AEW signs him and he immediately gets to go against Daniel Bryan and CM Punk.

Sammy vs Ethan Page will be great. After Sammy wins he gets to pick the opponents at Full Gear so surely he picks Masvidal, JDS, and PVZ (even tho she’s a girl they seem to want to to do something with her).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So this just got announced:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452310921477599249*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So this just got announced:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452310921477599249*


They abbounced it on the show last night I think


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Excited for Sammy/Page. Huge fan of the latter.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452725005876269057

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452725005876269057
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. That is good for people on the west coast who won't have to read spoilers on Twitter anymore prior to seeing the show. Could anyone here that lives in these times zones comment? Good or bad for you?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Next contract AEW signs, hopefully there is enough of a bidding war that they can demand no bumps to other nights or timeslots. They're killer for the company. They've ran great shows on Saturdays and lose half their audience because it's on a different night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is wrestling tonight, but no opponent announced so it'll probably be someone from Dark... or Fuego.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Clearly Bobby Fish is jobber


_Bobby Fish is 2-2_


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So people complained when the main jobbers were Luther, Marko, Cutler or Kiss, now that AEW has competent jobbers like Sydal or Bobby Fish on that role they complain about them?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Interesting. That is good for people on the west coast who won't have to read spoilers on Twitter anymore prior to seeing the show. Could anyone here that lives in these times zones comment? Good or bad for you?


I get off of work at 4:30 pm but don't get home until 6:30 pm because I take the bus and traffic on the I 5 is a pain, so for me it is not an issue as I can watch on my phone.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> So people complained when the main jobbers were Luther, Marko, Cutler or Kiss, now that AEW has competent jobbers like Sydal or Bobby Fish on that role they complain about them?


Same folks would complain that there is too many repetitive matches if upper card guys were only fighting upper card guys.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It couldn't be back on Wednesday soon enough. Them keep moving nights isn't helping ratings. Looks like a decent show. When are we going to get Punk in a meaningful storyline? I mean come on, he's been back for a while now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I get off of work at 4:30 pm but don't get home until 6:30 pm because I take the bus and traffic on the I 5 is a pain, so for me it is not an issue as I can watch on my phone.


this is why i wasn’t sure if the west coast moving time was a good idea

feels like an hour delay at 7 pm would’ve been the right call?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

_*PSA! PSA!*_
*
the elite and dark order will wear halloween costumes tonight

they are all famous for dressing up pretty silly

do not! We repeat, Do not! Come complaining on this board if your world’s champion comes out dressed like a Disney princess or similar

change the channel

you have been warned and have therefore no reason to watch it and be triggered
*
_*end of PSA*_​


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Show is in Boston so we should have a hot crowd tonight


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It sucks for me that Dynamite is at 5 pm. That's the same time the Lakers play today.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't watched AEW's last few shows but I'm gonna watch it tonight. I actually really like Bobby Fish, I don't get the hate for him. I'd rather watch Bobby Fish over Luther, Janela, Cutler etc.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _*PSA! PSA!*_
> 
> *the elite and dark order will wear halloween costumes tonight
> 
> ...


Do I have the right to be triggered if Kenny doesn't show up in drag?. In fact, I hope the elite shows up as the golden girls, just to watch the internet reaction.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Going to be a sell out of around 5,600 tonight in Boston. They opened up some late 'production' seats so still about 30 on sale.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I haven't watched AEW's last few shows but I'm gonna watch it tonight. I actually really like Bobby Fish, I don't get the hate for him. I'd rather watch Bobby Fish over Luther, Janela, Cutler etc.


Lately having a Janela match means seeing Rossi so ....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Do I have the right to be triggered if Kenny doesn't show up in drag?. In fact, I hope the elite shows up as the golden girls, just to watch the internet reaction.


if they don’t show up in drag you can 1000% be triggered! I’ll be triggered alongside you


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _*PSA! PSA!*_
> 
> *the elite and dark order will wear halloween costumes tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly though…this card kind of sucks tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly though…this card kind of sucks tonight.


How??


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> How??


Punk vs Fish will be fun but highly predictable.
Mox vs 10…meh and highly predictable.
Dark Order vs Elite…meh.
Sammy vs Page…good match.
Serena vs Shida…it’s fine.

Nothing really exciting about this card tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

This show looks lackluster in my opinion.

Punk vs Fish is whatever, Fish is boring and will lose.
Mox vs 10, this match is a joke it's obvious Mox is winning. 
Dark Order vs Elite, no thank you, unsure how they continue to get TV time
Sammy vs Page. Fantastic 
Serena vs Shida. Pretty good

There's only 2 matches on the card that even interest me, I might skip tonight and just catch the highlights.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

It’s weird, but generally when the card looks mediocre they end up putting on a fantastic show.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s weird, but generally when the card looks mediocre they end up putting on a fantastic show.


This is true though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _*PSA! PSA!*_
> 
> *the elite and dark order will wear halloween costumes tonight
> 
> ...


*Quarter 8 on that DECEPTIVE "LINE GRAPH" is about to plummet 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453498077822824448*


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Quarter 4 on that DECEPTIVE "LINE GRAPH" is about to plummet 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453498077822824448*


Dark Order in the main event, LOL


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

I can’t believe the dark order are still a thing. They should have split after Brodie Lee past away.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So Punk is probably opening the show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I really don’t have any doubts that the show will be good. It always is 🤷‍♂️

Dark Order aren’t exactly my favourites or anything but I’m sure they’re match with The Elite will be fun.

Punk is Punk so it’s going to be great.

Sammy vs Ethan Page? Yes please. Sexy bastards.

Mox match, ok sure!

Serena Deeb in a match? Cool.

I think I’ve forgot something, never mind 😁

Edit - MJF?!!!! 🔥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _*PSA! PSA!*_
> 
> *the elite and dark order will wear halloween costumes tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453505591876403205


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Another one


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Another one


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Ok. Last one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elevation before the show, per reports:

1. Nyla Rose & Emi Sakura vs. Kris Statlander & Ryo Mizunami (apparently good but short)
2. Frankie Kazarian vs. Victor Benjamin
3. Riho vs. Kayla Sparks (Riho over af)
4. FTR vs. two locals
5. Tay Conti vs. Little Mean Kathleen
6. Best Friends (OC/Chuck/Yuta) vs. The Acclaimed & Serpentico


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kinda feels weird being back on Wednesday but I'm happy it's here!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Riho over af


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

pants again. He should throw some shorts in the rotation to really get people arguing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Thought someone was cosplaying as Marko Stunt, but it was just a kid.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crowd sooooo hot for Punk.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobby Fish.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like this cheesy Danzig knockoff Bobby Fish theme


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The long tights just look so bland and boring. Needs to do something more with them or stick with the trunks. At least put something on the kick pads.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453128349900054528


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

someone should have a move called the GPS


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nobody kicks out of the GPS.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fish is looking good in AEW compared to his later days in NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Another one


*At least he knows he's Luigi 😏*


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least he knows he's Luigi 😏*


He would've looked cute as Princess Peach...aww


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mike Tyson GPS by Artie Lange is quality


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Britz94xD said:


> He would've looked cute as Princess Peach...aww


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk with great in ring storytelling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk's selling is so good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

How are we two weeks from Full Gear without Punk finally having a proper feud?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Punk has really improved since his match with Darby.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay somebody just fucked up badly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait was Fish supposed to kick out or what?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk seems pretty mad about that ending.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match, but what the fuck happened at the end?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are AEW refs useless lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, looked like a fuck up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Why did Fish…zzzz…sorry, why did he kick out?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think it was a mistake. Didn't seem like one.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Quality match, did Fish actually get his shoulder up? Punk looks pissed since everything went so smoothly until then.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not sure what the the hell Bobby Fish was thinking.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Spending one-sixth of your weekly A-show on a heatless CM Punk/Bobby Fish match doesn't seem smart to me. They're never gonna grow beyond their 1M base until they understand these things.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol now they're trying to say the crowd is booing Cody cause Malakai made them? lol ok try and spin it in an dumb way you want TK.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

People used to kick out at 3.5 all the time in the 80s. I think this was intentional.

Also "The house always wins" is a pretty slick catchphrase.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't understood too...Fish trying to escape a GTS?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> People used to kick out at 3.5 all the time in the 80s. I think this was intentional.
> 
> Also "The house always wins" is a pretty slick catchphrase.


Yeah and since Punk took a minute to get over to him for the cover cause he was selling the knee, i took it as Fish recovered enough to almost kickout.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There was a long delay after the GTS while Punk clutched his leg, which seemed to it someone off. My guess is the ref

MJF getting that INSTA HEAT again. Darby and Sting gonna appear after he squashes the local talent.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Spending one-sixth of your weekly A-show on a heatless CM Punk/Bobby Fish match doesn't seem smart to me. They're never gonna grow beyond their 1M base until they understand these things.


I truly have no idea what they're doing with him.

We're two weeks from a PPV and he still has no opponent or feud and is having random matches with jobbers. Bizarre.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

they found a 6'2" Young Buck


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF 13-0 and not in the top ten of the AEW rankings. lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol now they're trying to say the crowd is booing Cody cause Malakai made them? lol ok try and spin it in an dumb way you want TK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF with a quality squash.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The show is so much better with out different the colored lights constantly being shown on the crowd


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

A RoH handshake the day they shut their doors, fucking MJF is a shitbag.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It reminded me of Rey Fénix raising his arm after being pinned by Kenny right after taking the OWA.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Why did Fish…zzzz…sorry, why did he kick out?


[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I swear, MJF has been watching 90s Bubba Ray Dudley. These promos are so like his in ECW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Araxen said:


> MJF 13-0 and not in the top ten of the AEW rankings. lol


And he got cheated out of his 1 world title match he had, cause Moxley clearly cheated and used the Paradigm Shift.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You see that squash on a local jobber with a promo? THAT'S how you do primetime wrestling.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Punk needs an MJF feud, to get the best out of him in promos.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This guy really gets what being a heel is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You see that squash on a local jobber with a promo? THAT'S how you do primetime wrestling.*


Exactly, not every match has to be a 15 to 20 minute competitive match.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

It’s STING!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Darby dressing as Dr Loomis for Halloween or something?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice coat Darby.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Beat that ass Sting!!!![emoji91][emoji91][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great great stuff


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder when Wardlow is gonna have enough getting his ass beat for MJF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby shot him 6 times


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally some story telling


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

One of the best segments of the year.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Darby had half a Jack Skellington face?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was a great segment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

A 6 men tag is definitely coming at some point:

Sting Darby Punk vs MJF Spears Wardlow

Which will then lead to Punk’s first big feud with MJF


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Wonder when Wardlow is gonna have enough getting his ass beat for MJF


Never, the way it's going. Ridiculous how long he's been stuck in this role at this point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really have no idea who will win between MJF and Darby Allin at Full Gear. Tough call I'd say


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter scaring Rebel lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not Darby looking like Inspector Gadget.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Britt calling her girls "tricks" was a pretty funny line.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I really have no idea who will win between MJF and Darby Allin at Full Gear. Tough call I'd say


Gonna be a fantastic match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“AEW can’t create stars”.

Sammy. MJF. Darby.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Hayter scaring Rebel lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, not every match has to be a 15 to 20 minute competitive match.


*Especially not CM Punk vs Bobby Fish.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony added that extra stipulation to make you give a shit about this match up.

Page has gotten off his diet... I know the struggle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*@Big Booty Bex Big Spooky Bex*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ethan Page obviously losing but he would make a great TNT champion. I just don't like Men of the Year. Scorpio Sky needs to be a baby face his heel work is forced.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

What a great show ☺


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Do we need another journeyman like Tony Neese on the roster? We already have Bobby Fish!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

just noticed Sammy's got spiders on his gear


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I absolutely Hate gimmick belts changing designs per wrestler but at least this is very subtle change that just made it look like a even more expensive belt. They should just leave it how it is now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That double springboard cutter is such a risky move, takes great timing and balance to pull off.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit Sammy


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy is crazy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, Sammy's FEELING IT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that's crazy a shooting star lariat


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

It's hard to imagine life without AEW , I had gotten the network in 2017 just to watch NXT, that is pretty much history. This is everything we could have hoped for and more. In my opinion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy is money.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammys athlecism is pretty ridiculous


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ethan Page looks like a tubby Bobby Roode in there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn that ruled. Sammy vs All Ego and Punk vs Fish = quality rasslin'.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Whoa, Nelly. That almost ended badly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sammy is trying to break into my S tier tonight. Holy shit.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453523899644268551

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453523628394524676

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453521970755219457

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453521470731259908*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Geeee said:


> just noticed Sammy's got spiders on his gear


His gear is awesome tbh.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m a bit behind but I actually thought Punk was hurt 😂 Great storytelling in this match with Fish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Will the Inner Circle please fucking die already?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Darby dressed as Universal classic monster The Invisible Man was pretty cool


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish I had as much determination as Jericho does in his belt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Masterbation jokes lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Beat your meat chants! Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Street fight…this should be fun!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That's the only downside of Sammy's matches. The finishes are incredibly underwhelming in comparison to his extensive arsenal of signature moves.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ain't nothing wrong with stroking your lizard every once in a while.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope Lambert brings out Tom Lawlor as an honorary ATT member for Full Gear next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

traditional wrestling match would probably favor inner circle more than a street fight against MMA fighters


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you Jericho for clearly telling us the song which you're about to reference cause clearly we wouldn't know if you didn't tell us....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I was horrified Jericho was going to try and sing just now


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Eddie vs Danielson could be a classic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kingston Bryan is telling you to get your ass in the fucking gym and get rid of that couch potato pop belly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang I love how they are building Kingston vs Danielson. I can't wait for it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please stop putting high profile matches on a show nobody is going to watch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Shockwave debut confirmed @El Hammerstone


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Is Tony Nese sitting in the crowd like Raven on Nitro his gimmick now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Beat your meat chants! Lol


Blame Corny.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Please stop putting high profile matches on a show nobody is going to watch


Without high profile matches less people watch the show and therefore the show would be cancelled. Why would AEW want that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice first hour of the show!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Full Gear card is 🔥


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Is Tony Nese sitting in the crowd like Raven on Nitro his gimmick now


instead of The Flock, he'll have Nese's Pieces


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bryan trying not to laugh at Eddie's depression.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kingston Vs Daniel's makes sense


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena saving us from shitty diva matches. Queen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb vs. Shida.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Shida 😍 we need more of her on Dynamite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Serena going over for sure in that pink and black gear


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Big Booty Bex Big Spooky Bex*


Damn I feel terrible. I didn't mean to scare you like that. I'm sorry @Emmanuelle.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Without high profile matches less people watch the show and therefore the show would be cancelled. Why would AEW want that?


We've seen countless times that putting big names on Rampage has little to no impact on the ratings.

It's destined to be a 500k show with or without Bryan Danielson, Moxley, Punk wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> We've seen countless times that putting big names on Rampage has little to no impact on the ratings.
> 
> It's destined to be a 500k show with or without Bryan Danielson, Moxley, Danielson wrestling.


I blame the time slot honestly. Putting a wrestling show at 10pm is a tough sell.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just occurred to me CM Punk and Serena is in the same company again


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena working like a heel Bret in the pink and black.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I blame the time slot honestly. Putting a wrestling show at 10pm is a tough sell.


It is absolutely the poor timeslot to blame. I love Pro Wrestling, I never miss Dynamite but I've caught Rampage live maybe twice since it began airing. 

It's as bad a timeslot as you can get.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shida and Serena are the best pure wrestlers on the roster. I'm not mad at this rematch at all.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Just occurred to me CM Punk and Serena is in the same company again
> View attachment 110936


I mean I know she lost weight but it also looks like she grew a few inches too lol shit is weird


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

These 2 are miles ahead of the rest (Thunder Rosa too).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fuck love the axe kick to the top of the head.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am still going to need to an explanation as to the difference between a Minneapolis Street Fight vs any other town...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Such a good match. So refreshing to see women's matches like this on Dynamite again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall not a bad show today (so far)


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Shida so much.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great great match.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, either Shida or Serena should be the champ. They are so good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. This is a very good match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Best women's match in AEW since Serena vs Riho on the PPV pre-show.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Great finish!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida gets her revenge.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really good match but Deeb absolutely should have won, there's some green women in this tournament.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Excellent match. Happy Shida won!! Let's go!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That was a hell of a match and Deep is an amazing heel worker


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a match...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida is great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that match was incredible!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent match. These two killed it again. MOTN so far on a pretty competitive night.

And this post-match beatdown. Nice.

Dynamite has been awesome tonight between the matches and segments.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nyla is gonna beat an injured Shida. That whole beatdown was to give her an excuse to lose.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn great match, Serena should've won though. Serena at some point needs to be the top female heel in the company and get a long title reign.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Nyla is gonna beat an injured Shida. That whole beatdown was to give her an excuse to lose.


That would be the worst thing ever to happen


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> Serena working like a heel Bret in the pink and black.


She is probably the best female technicianI've ever seen. You'd think she was Bret's niece and not Natalya. 

What a fucking match those two women put on. They're magic in the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lio is a great talker


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Deeb is a machine, what a worker man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Imagine having Lio Rush as your mentor


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Serena is really good.

A great asset for AEW's women's division.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That was a real wrestling match. They told a great story, and you couldn't predict the finish. The rest of the locker room should be taking notes. Deeb and Shida are both great.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice promo by Lio


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Let me just say WWE is stupid for releasing Serena Deeb smh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CM P


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Imagine having Lio Rush as your mentor


At least he's not screaming just one thing this time lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Imagine having Lio Rush as your mentor


He wants to because he has never had anyone tell him they look up to him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to see CM Punk go heel and rebuild the Straight Edge Society with Serena and a heel Darby Allin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That would be the worst thing ever to happen


Shida beat Nyla on two PPVs so I think Nyla gets one back over an injured Shida. Saves Shida from a 'real' loss too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like Nyla gets an easy win on Shida next week since Serena destroyed her leg.*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Let me just say WWE is stupid for releasing Serena Deeb smh


Serena wouldn't be this good if she stayed in the WWE, leaving allowed her to reinvent her career and she's just so damn good nowadays.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox definitely turning heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Change Moxley music back to the old one already LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol mox grabbing the fan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Moxley, Dark Order, and Young Bucks are left?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414388415760580608*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox gonna hurt some fools.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Shida beat Nyla on two PPVs so I think Nyla gets one back over an injured Shida. Saves Shida from a 'real' loss too.


I hate it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good, take off that cringey elementary looking mask


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pissed off Moxley rules.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Change Moxley music back to the old one already LOL



Old one was trash generic. This one was good for a while but his character is changing and so it's no longer fitting.

Heel change he should not have this one for sure


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I kind of wish Serena was still a babyface because i want to see her face Britt Baker for the title now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Moxley beating 10 like he owed him money.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

10 dead


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moxley just wants to get home to his kid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok now Wild Thing is even more unfitting for Moxley if he's gonna be this brutal savage in the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mox didn't have to do that to 10. I think this might be a heel turn


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly 0 fucks given Mox is best Mox


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was great lol. Moxley back on his A-game.

This Dynamite has been awesome.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox vs Danielson will be a classic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR's new music is awesome


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully Baaa Baaay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So who goes over in the end? I feel like the result of Danielson/Mox will spoil the Main Event result for Full Gear. 

Heel Mox vs Hangman if Mox wins, DB vs Omega II otherwise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd love to see a big AAA invasion


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, AEW put on a match that felt real. Good on them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time i enjoyed seeing a Dark Order character on TV in a long time!


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox gonna hurt some fools.


Mox vs Lio Rush please.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Moxley channeling his inner Onita


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boo this fucker out of the building.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Missionary Chief said:


> Mox vs Lio Rush please.


And the entire Dork Order please.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

here comes HHH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta admit, this show has been fucking good. Even the dork order shit was epic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SUPERMAN CODY graces us with his presence.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That 3-minute squash was 50x more entertaining and impactful than the 20-minute opening match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If this is the Mox we will get against Danielson then we are in store for an insanely violent instant classic at Full Gear.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody needs to stop with this dramatic intro on his entrance. It's part of the reason some people dislike him. His entrance is too indulgent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody needs to turn fucking heel already.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The piece of shit is here


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Cody just go the fuck away


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cody nobody is cheering your bitch ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant remember who it was but they were going on about wrestlers that have to wave their hands in the air to hype the crowd up to pretend they are over. cody does this all the time


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Those boos.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who is next to enter the Codyverse... Miro or Andrade?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> here comes HHH


For the people in the back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody needs to stop with this dramatic intro on his entrance. It's part of the reason some people dislike him. His entrance is too indulgent.


Yeah his entrance is egotiscal as fuck, coming out like Jesus Christ is being resurrected and making his way to the ring.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This guy is a fucking heel, don't tell me otherwise.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel bad for Cody... Why does he always needs to show himself as the star? Get over it dude, you're a good wrestler. Just go out there and wrestle, no need for the 50-50 booking, no need for that entrance each week


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Who is next to enter the Codyverse... Miro or Andrade?


Poor guys.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Who is next to enter the Codyverse... Miro or Andrade?


I mean Andrade is pretty cold as is so logic would dictate he'll want to ruin Miro next


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> That 3-minute squash was 50x more entertaining and impactful than the 20-minute opening match.


Agree. Him walking fast as fuck, bleeding and yanking the mask off the fucker and leaving fast. That was perfect.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Haven’t cared much for Mox lately. His matches and his own ring work have been shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Crowd is straight shitting on him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOOOOO his ass... FUCK HIM LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody gonna get Arn to shoot his haters.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He’s being booed out of the F-in building.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody needs to stop with this dramatic intro on his entrance. It's part of the reason some people dislike him. His entrance is too indulgent.


Jericho's entrance is super indulgent too and people love that shit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

whats so funny is a couple of us in this forum have been going on about this about cody for so long and it took so many of you to realise his bullshit. Everyones hating now


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Shut up Cody.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah his entrance is egotiscal as fuck, coming out like Jesus Christ is being resurrected and making his way to the ring.


It wouldn't be so bad if it fits his character but as someone trying to be a baby face to have a dramatic entrance with a choir in the background that's more of a heel type of thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hes sounding like CENA lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Cody ... he is awesome for business and is a great wrestler and I am loving the boos


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody is tearing up


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Moxley channeling his inner Onita


That looked more like Brody beating the shit out Invader


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Free kicks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yes its crazy cody but whats more crazy is instead of taking the belt you decided to book yourself above all through your run.

i cant tell if hes trying to win face back or is turning heel slowly.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Victim Cody. Give me a break.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s crying again.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Hes sounding like CENA lol


who some call GOAT


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hes sounding like CENA lol


He is like 100% going full Cena this ain't it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody literally admitting he is the least talented person in his family.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

somebody please cheer cody. 

just stop him from talking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did this man straight up say he's not turning heel? now he's saying he loves everyone? god damn this fucking guy, get him the fuck off tv.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh look back to normal cody crying his ass off in his promos to try and tell us he works harder than everyone. 

how many promos has he cried in so far ? world record


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Are we watching AEW or Rhodes to the top?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is Rampage live on Friday?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453534881762275333*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Cody literally admitting he is the least talented person in his family.


A sincere guy.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What is this? Lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

YOU'RE ALREADY A HEEL, YOU DON'T NEED TO TURN!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

hahahahahahah i love how they are trying to do whatever they can to save this man and now hes ass kicking. I think this is for sure still him working towards a turn.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

He’s definitely turning. Right as we look at him.

Think back to Bo Dallas in old NXT. Hamming it up as a babyface when the crowd hated him, and they really played it up.

I think a version of this is happening.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU Cory!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad it is Andrade and Cody so I can just skip the whole thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody needs to turn heel already. Stop the Cena pandering bullshit.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cory, Cory, Cory ...


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is Rampage live on Friday?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453534881762275333*


Pretty sure it's taped


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Londonlaw said:


> He’s definitely turning. Right as we look at him.


🤣


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Stoopiiid tattoooo! 😂😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is Rampage live on Friday?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453534881762275333*


Maybe


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh no, be careful Manny. He’s got a shovel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Who is next to enter the Codyverse... Miro or Andrade?


Lol looks like its Andrade, time for him to ruin him even though the poor guy is already kind of ruined, ruin him some more Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

well guys clearly aew or some of the wrestlers deeply read the internet


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually think he HAS turned at this point. I feel like this is his new heel act.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

No Black please get the fuck away from this trainwreck


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My leetle beach.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so it looks like they are trying to make every bad guy against cody to do whatever they can to try and make people like him again. its not going to happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why use the Black Mist if he's never going to hit with it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Poor Pac saddled with Cody now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well guess not everything could be great. The Cody promo was whatever and that Andrade promo was awful.

Solid stuff after all that though.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

wrestling is all about reaction


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pac to help Cody with some cheers LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pac with the double birds lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3 NXT Champions in the ring

Also, I loved that delusional-ass Cody Rhodes promo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really going to do Codi/Pac vs Black/Marble Mouth?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pac with his Here Comes the Pain menu music


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Good promo by Cody. I liked that he lost the ego and just poured some heart into it.

Far better when you lose the ego and admit to your flaws.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the best Andrade promo I've ever heard. I actually understood everything he said! 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC vs Malakai would rule just as hard as PAC vs Andrade did.

Wow, they're wasting no time on Cody vs Andrade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone gif crazy eyed Pac and the middle fingers! LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Always fun to listen to Andrade struggle with English


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This would be good as a 4-way match


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Miss Hayter next week!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Will folks call a spade a spade and admit Black & Andrade vs Cody & Pac is as random as Andrade & Ricochet being called up as a team


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox better kill Trashitty in less than a minute.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kennnnnnnnny!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Will folks call a spade a spade and admit Black & Andrade vs Cody & Pac is as random as Andrade & Ricochet being called up as a team


still gonna be an awesome match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This motherfucker literally said he's not turning heel cause he loves the fans too much LOOOOL my god he's insufferable.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This main event looks meh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Pac to help Cody with some cheers LOL



its what tony does with his booking when things he loves and wants to be faces are booed he pairs them with others for fake pops


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Bray debuts before the end of the show.
Why would that be the main event?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> still gonna be an awesome match


Sure


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Will folks call a spade a spade and admit Black & Andrade vs Cody & Pac is as random as Andrade & Ricochet being called up as a team


True. Its like okay random andrade and black (who have nothing in common) with random cody and pac LOL


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Will folks call a spade a spade and admit Black & Andrade vs Cody & Pac is as random as Andrade & Ricochet being called up as a team


Random as fuck but the matches will be great


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Omega vs Page
FTR vs Lucha Bros
Darby vs MJF
Mox vs Danielson
Andrade/Black vs Cody/Pac

take my money.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody doing the same shit Cena did, pairing himself up with a well like babyface to try and leech his cheers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> Bray debuts before the end of the show.
> Why would that be the main event?


Oh shit, you mean to help Dork Order? Damn i hope he isn't aligning with them though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade to beat Cody next week, Cody to disappear, come back and beat Andrade at Full Gear. 😏


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Jericho's entrance is super indulgent too and people love that shit.


Yeah. The difference is in perception: in the eyes of the audience, Jericho is a huge star from the Attitude Era, whereas Cody has no stardom to speak of...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Cody doing the same shit Cena did, pairing himself up with a well like babyface to try and leech his cheers.


This. Plus the i wont turn thing LOL


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Oh no, be careful Manny. He’s got a shovel.


Andrade NEEDS to win this feud with Cody.

I don't think he won any big matches in his AEW run so far, Cody can afford the L

Andrade can't.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring in Flair already to AEW, fuck it. We can handle the previous helicopter rumors lmfao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> True. Its like okay random andrade and black (who have nothing in common) with random cody and pac LOL


It's like admitting they have shit for them to do, but Cody is a generic important name so there you go


ABH-22 said:


> Random as fuck but the matches will be great


No they'll be meh


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh shit, you mean to help Dork Order? Damn i hope he isn't aligning with them though.


That's what I thought, but I'm now looking it up and he was release on July 31st apparently so his 90 days really ends on Friday from what I see


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ImpactFan said:


> Bray debuts before the end of the show.
> Why would that be the main event?


Probably for a Halloween theme + Hangman to run in after to build him vs Kenny.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Damn look at that face. LOL Thats the face when someone cuts you off the expressway!!! 😂 🤣


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Will folks call a spade a spade and admit Black & Andrade vs Cody & Pac is as random as Andrade & Ricochet being called up as a team


Yep, I never liked Black being in random tag teams in WWE and now it's happening in AEW.....I think he likes doing it as he's been doing random tags on the Indies too, for me his character should not be working random tags but it is what it is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This main event is a skip for me. Will probably be decent, but not enough to make me care about any of the participants.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

sara sad said:


> Andrade NEEDS to win this feud with Cody.
> 
> I don't think he won any big matches in his AEW run so far, Cody can afford the L
> 
> Andrade can't.


I don’t trust Cory putting anyone over.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Miss Conti came to party. oh my.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dark Order is great lmao


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Probably for a Halloween theme + Hangman to run in after to build him vs Kenny.


You were right... what the fuck is this LOL I'm out


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cabana as Cutler 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, visually these guys look awful


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so many dorks in one ring


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The White New Day has arrived


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is the heel stable dressed as beloved movie characters? they do know they're heels right?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I take it these guys are the 2016 ghostbusters right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Hangman is Marshmallow Man.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol, and I was about to put this episode of Dynamite over too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant believe the elite is considered heels. its such an embarrassment to the business. this is what heels have come to, these geeks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is going on 😂😂😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Callis as Pillsbury Dough Boy lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> I don’t trust Cory putting anyone over.


I feel bad for Andrade, his run has been a disappointment so far.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole should've timed the "Adam Cole Bay Bay" for one of the who ya gonna calls


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, is Kenny Venkman?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the elite has been such trash


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Andrade to beat Cody next week, Cody to disappear, come back and beat Andrade at Full Gear. 😏


Lol yeah thats pretty much his pattern, he lets the heel defeat him in their first match, wanting everyone to think he's a great guy for putting someone over, then disappears for weeks, then returns and defeats them and makes the entire feud all about him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole looks like he's drowning in that Ghostbusters outfit lmao. 150lbs tops


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What's the Michelin man doing out here


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yo that Elite Ghostbusters remix theme was bumpin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite have cosplayed a few times now. Street Fighter Elite was cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

sara sad said:


> I feel bad for Andrade, his run has been a disappointment so far.


Think he's showing signs of coming good, his 2 matches with Pac were very good and his promo on Cody tonight was better.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stu's Kratos custom is so epic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is definitely made to troll Corny.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> i cant believe the elite is considered heels. its such an embarrassment to the business. this is what heels have come to, these geeks


They kind of act like New Day which is annoying as fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## coltra (Oct 28, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What's the Michelin man doing out here


I bet it's Hangman


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is he dressed like Hangman or Woody from Toys Story?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nakazawa cracks me up. What a fucking goof 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> This match is definitely made to troll Corny.


Corny’s going to shit all over this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match should have been preceded by a trigger warning. It's so out of tone with the rest of the show. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This reminds me of the typical lame Raw goofy comedy matches you see.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is comical and fun, but I 100% see why people would be pissed watching this right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The Elite have cosplayed a few times now. Street Fighter Elite was cool.


Which would be fine and well if they was babyfaces going for cheers.....They act like fucking New Day even though they're the top heel stable in the company.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> This match is definitely made to troll Corny.


Cornette is going to lose it, presenting your world champion this way.....oh boy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i still cant believe codys promo. literally the same recycle attempt at being a cry baby pussy with tears and telling us how hard he works so we should like him. its honestly pathetic 

he will turn of course, but when and if he joins the elite its going to bring down his heat because the elite is hardly heelish


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> This match should have been preceded by a trigger warning. It's so out of tone with the rest of the show. 🤣


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> Corny’s going to shit all over this.


Think he’ll give a little time to Cody’s ‘shoutout’ to him as well 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow...this is the main event? What AWFUL shit. Complete trash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i can't wait for Cornett to review this shit lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> This match should have been preceded by a trigger warning. It's so out of tone with the rest of the show. 🤣


I guess Bambi and his friends forgot their partner Ten got murdered tonight.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm not the "They're Cosplay geeks" type of guy when it pertains to wrestlers, but this is SO corny! It was just as corny when NXT did it last night with some of their guys too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

if hangman is fucking helping these losers still im going to be so mad at tony for his absolute trash booking


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

What is going on 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is like your waiter bringing out a steaming turd for dessert after you have had a great meal at a nice restaurant.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

just endless endless useless main event group matches. tony needs to put his ego aside and fucking hire someone to direct this company


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WTF did he just ddt his brother


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t even care. This shit is fucking awesome and hilarious. BUDGE!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Hangman comes out at the end and is still buddies with Dork Order......


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems weird to comment on a nice move in a match like this but Stu's double Pele was pretty sick


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Stu Grayson remind me a lot of early 2000's Christopher Daniels.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if Hangman comes out at the end and is still buddies with Dork Order......


Probably.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okay, Nakazawa going down like that outside made me legit LOL.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is wild


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> just endless endless useless main event group matches. tony needs to put his ego aside and fucking hire someone to direct this company


lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Haven't been watching this shit, just glancing at it, but is Uno wrestling in a fucking 5 year olds cowboy costume hat and all? jesus.....


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel drunk watching this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestling is weird sometimes 😳


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

@LifeInCattleClass warned you all


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Somebody call PETA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everything wrong with AEW encapsulated in one "match."

That might have been the worst thing I have seen in a ring.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Live look at Vince McMahon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Annnnd theres Hangman continuing to be associated with Dork order.... god damn this fucking shit. And they got him dressed as the fucking marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.....


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

This is mid-card talent type stuff. This shouldn't be main eventing. If it was in that spot with mid-card guys this would be fine. This is a step above WWE 24/7 title stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fuck you tony khan, good night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

STAY PUFFED COWBOY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely Raw-light shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Annnnd theres Hangman continuing to be associated with Dork order.... god damn this fucking shit. And they got him dressed as the fucking marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.....


I told you so.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Lmao this is incredible


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What the fuck did I just watch lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE as bad as they are could you ever see them pushing a group like Dark fucking Order in their main event world title picture? literally a group of indy dorks no one ever heard of before in the main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The only thing this segment is missing is the WWE 24/7 title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I enjoyed that main event. Fun action. Crowd loved the Hangman reveal as predictable it was.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony must have been higher than fuck to approve this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

In the best way


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I had a good time lol. Stop taking everything so seriously people.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol that was super ridiculous 

I am sports entertained!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Can’t wait to listen to what this guy has to say about this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Such good shit pal


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can’t help it. That goofy shit was fun as hell haha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is the gayest shit that has ever been.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Hangman Page should be above this...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Embarrassing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

there is a reason ive been a lot more negative about this company the past few months. tony absolutely does not care about the bigger picture of putting talent over but jerking himself off over stupid shit he comes up with. such a joke that hes still paired with them all so he can give them a fake cheap pop which is exactly what cody does every week to try to get people to feel sorry for his bitch ass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I can’t help it. That goofy shit was fun as hell haha


So you do like WWE [emoji48]


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The main event made Hangman look great so it's fine. Thought it was just too indyriffic and too gimmicky, but it was funny. 

I assume people are going to be screaming in anger over this or something though.


----------



## coltra (Oct 28, 2021)

cmon folks! every year there are halloween matches that are fun. Cmon man!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everyone involved in that should be fired immediately. This was Street Profits vs Viking Raiders in a dumpster bad. It made New Day look like the Road Warriors.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This is the gayest shit that has ever been.


Asshole


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

As long as I see Hangman, every fucking thing can be great


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was goofy but hilarious


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji2373]


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think comedy has a place (in extreme moderation) but I'm not a fan of the world champion doing it. The best Kenny is the one we saw against Danielson, the Best Bout Machine.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


IMO this visual made the whole match worth it.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I think comedy has a place (in extreme moderation) but I'm not a fan of the world champion doing it. The best Kenny is the one we saw against Danielson, the Best Bout Machine.


Agree


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> So you do like WWE [emoji48]


I wouldn’t know. I don’t watch it.

For a one-off, this was fucking hilarious. Lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Main event was fun. Cornette drones in shambles


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was fun. I like changeups, surprises, different things ... rather than same old same old. TK delivered tonight.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

For me that's the kind of match you shoot after the show goes off the air for some fun for the fans in attendance, presenting your top stars like that on national television......it's just eh for me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone involved in that should be fired immediately. This was Street Profits vs Viking Raiders in a dumpster bad. It made New Day look like the Road Warriors.


Then Khan will have to fire himself as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think comedy has a place (in extreme moderation) but I'm not a fan of the world champion doing it. The best Kenny is the one we saw against Danielson, the Best Bout Machine.


Yes, exactly. This was embarrassing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Page but god damn it i can't be happy for him if he wins the world title while he's best friends with Dork Order, i just can't. I hope Omega retains if he's gonna continue being pals with the masked dorks, who wants to see the world champion cutting promos and tagging with a group of fucking scrubs? 

Would be like Stone Cold being buddies with The Oddities during his big run in the AE.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That was something you watch with your baby brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> The main event made Hangman look great so it's fine. Thought it was just too indyriffic and too gimmicky, but it was funny.
> 
> I assume people are going to be screaming in anger over this or something though.


Exactly. It was a goofy Halloween match that ultimately got Hangman over more.

If they did this shit every week, sure. But the previous visual we had was them throwing Jungle Boy from the stage.

But let me guess, DX parading about in booty short camo was tough.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Was mostly an awesome wrestling show. But if I didn't know better I'd have sworn I was watching a RAW _sports entertainment_ segment during that main event.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

And Adam Cole had is first loss on an AEW ring tonight


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m glad AEW has been pissing off some of you marks since Saturday. This show is not made specifically for you!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Main event was only bad because The Dark Order isn't actually over


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And here's your next world champion brought to you by dork order


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was one of the more extreme shifts in tone in a while. Yeesh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Exactly. It was a goofy Halloween match that ultimately got Hangman over more.
> 
> If they did this shit every week, sure. But the previous visual we had was them throwing Jungle Boy from the stage.
> 
> But let me guess, DX parading about in booty short camo was tough.


Just cause the AEW audience loved it don't mean shit, they love everything, they mark out over Dork Order comedy crap, its clear their taste is pretty shit and cheer whatever Tony Khan feeds them, with the exception of Cody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A special thank you to the guest booker for tonight's main event:


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

3venflow said:


> *I think comedy has a place* (in extreme moderation) *but I'm not a fan of the world champion doing it*. The best Kenny is the one we saw against Danielson, the Best Bout Machine.


THIS!!! Midcard talent doing this is fine. Main Event guys doing this is cringe.

This 24/7 title cringe


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. I can’t stop laughing. That shite was way over the top.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I’m glad AEW has been pissing off some of you marks since Saturday. This show is not made specifically for you!



This is wwe style shit, it's not for anyone. People have been bitching about wwe producf for years. We don't need another promotion with similar trash booking


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Just cause the AEW audience loved it don't mean shit, they love everything, they mark out over Dork Order comedy crap, its clear their taste is pretty shit and cheer whatever Tony Khan feeds them, with the exception of Cody.


Where did I mention anything about the audience loving it or not?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Impact is quick lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453542933483950086

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Comedy has a place but there's a different between making a joke out of your next world champion than having some comedy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Lol. I can’t stop laughing. That shite was way over the top.


They act like this is going to be a weekly occurrence.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I’m glad AEW has been pissing off some of you marks since Saturday. This show is not made specifically for you!


Yo we all remember your posts before this new only positive post gimmicks


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Shida match was pretty damn good tonight.
Main event was a weird one but as a one off ,why not?
It is all fun and games after all and it ended on the right note.
Mox looks like he might have cost AEW a law suit though.
Guy behind the barrier got a good smack on the shins


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yo we all remember your posts before this new only positive post gimmicks


If they do this again next week or next month, I’ll lose my shit. For a one night Halloween thing, I can laugh it off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Where did I mention anything about the audience loving it or not?


You said it got Page more over, so what was you talking about? certainly not on here where everyone's shitting on it, so you had to have been talking about the fans loving it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like Tony Khan finally understands something important in wrestling…you don’t need to always make the fans on the internet happy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> You said it got him more over, so what was you talking about? certainly not on here where everyone's shitting on it.


Hangman saving the day advances the story and shows him to save the day. It’s a one off that wasn’t entirely pointless.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Lol. I can’t stop laughing. That shite was way over the top.


[emoji1787] I was trying to post a Goodfellas gif and it broke!!! Great minds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> If they do this again next week or next month, I’ll lose my shit. For a one night Halloween thing, I can laugh it off.


I don't think nothing of it, it was stupid but it's 1 of 52 episodes of Dynamite this year. I'm honestly not going to remember this in 3 weeks, other than for petty "AEW does childish shit too" arguments. 

I'm merely pointing out @Mr316 is full of shit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Looks like Tony Khan finally understands something important in wrestling…you don’t need to always make the fans on the internet happy.


Comedy is ok every now and then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Hangman saving the day advances the story and shows him to save the day. It’s a one off that wasn’t entirely pointless.


Saying it got him more over means you're saying it made the fans love him more, not he advanced the storyline and looked like a hero.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think nothing of it, it was stupid but it's 1 of 52 episodes of Dynamite this year. I'm honestly not going to remember this in 3 weeks, other than for petty "AEW does childish shit too" arguments.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out @Mr316 is full of shit


Childish shit is a part of wrestling and always has been. The issue is how much do you lean into it.

This sort of thing was a weekly staple with DX. From what I understand, Vince leans into it pretty heavily these days.

When AEW is having its champion do it weekly, then I’ll cry foul with the rest.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nakazawa was the funniest part of that main event. He's an actual comedy wrestler though.

It was a great wrestling show for the most part. Sammy vs Ethan and Serena vs Shida ruled hard. Punk vs Fish was very good. MJF and Mox squash matches had impact. The main event is not really how I idealise AEW building up its best crafted storyline finale though. I don't mind The Elite cosplaying, their whole act is about being over the top asshats, but while Kenny has the belt around his waist it doesn't quite work for me. But I'm one of those guys who likes a serious, edgy product with a sporty feel. I hope Kenny vs Hangman gets a little darker and grittier after their Halloween fun.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Saying it got him more over means you're saying it made the fans love him more not he advanced the storyline.


The fans do love him more. An Internet message board is not everyone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Looks like Tony Khan finally understands something important in wrestling…you don’t need to always make the fans on the internet happy.


Oh he's not ever tried to do that, he caters to the indy marks in the crowd that love Dork Order and Orange Cassidy comedy crap.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Nakazawa was the funniest part of that main event. He's an actual comedy wrestler though.
> 
> It was a great wrestling show for the most part. Sammy vs Ethan and Serena vs Shida ruled hard. Punk vs Fish was very good. MJF and Mox squash matches had impact. The main event is not really how I idealise AEW building up its best crafted storyline finale though. I don't mind The Elite cosplaying, their whole act is about being over the top asshats, but while Kenny has the belt around his waist it doesn't quite work for me. But I'm one of those guys who likes a serious, edgy product with a sporty feel. I hope Kenny vs Hangman gets a little darker and grittier after their Halloween fun.


Agree with all you said about Kenny. I want that mean Kenny who fought Danielson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Childish shit is a part of wrestling and always has been. The issue is how much do you lean into it.
> 
> This sort of thing was a weekly staple with DX. From what I understand, Vince leans into it pretty heavily these days.
> 
> When AEW is having its champion do it weekly, then I’ll cry foul with the rest.


They lean to it just as much as AEW, tonight's comedy isn't a weekly occurrence though they'll go there. 

It's just fun to tell you you'd love some Vince booking since you enjoyed this so much


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> But I'm one of those guys who likes a serious, edgy product with a sporty feel. I hope Kenny vs Hangman gets a little darker and grittier after their Halloween fun.


If it doesn’t, then I’ll be pissed and question if they aren’t actually trying to get Page under.

But we know the comedy shit isn’t going to continue beyond this one episode.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> The fans do love him more. An Internet message board is not everyone.


Which is why i said who cares if they loved it when they love everything on the show? but you then tried to say "Where did i say anything about the fans loving it or hating it?".


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Sidenote... 

"Mark" Is such an overused term in wrestling! 

You've got the guy's who liked the main-event calling others who didn't "Marks".

And you know Cornette is gonna call people who liked this, idiot "Marks" on his podcast.

It's just an insult used for others who oppose your idea. And it's nowadays not even used in the right context.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If WWE did that main event tonight, you can guarantee people would be shitting all over it.

AEW just had their World Champion wrestle in a fucking Ghostbusters costume 🤦

It’s so hard to take Omega seriously, when he does cringe comedy shit like we saw tonight.

You wouldn’t see that with Reigns in WWE.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> They lean to it just as much as AEW, tonight's comedy isn't a weekly occurrence though they'll go there.
> 
> It's just fun to tell you you'd love some Vince booking since you enjoyed this so much


I don’t proclaim that I’d hate everything Vince does. I laughed when I’d walk into Rock and Socko shit. They were entertaining.

I don’t like the love triangle bullshit, pretending an employee can kick the shit out of his owner, and more than Anything, the goddamn invisible cameraman soap opera backstage segments or 15 min promos.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

And I’m bitching when I know damn well I’ve seen worse on RAW.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> If WWE did that main event tonight, you can guarantee people would be shitting all over it.
> 
> AEW just had their World Champion wrestle in a fucking Ghostbusters costume 🤦
> 
> ...


For sure the ones loving this right now would shit on it if it was Raw's main event. 

"Its just goofy fun thats always been a part of wrestling"

same guy watches it if happened on raw

"Wtf was that cringey childish bullshit? this show is fucking trash!"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> If WWE did that main event tonight, you can guarantee people would be shitting all over it.
> 
> AEW just had their World Champion wrestle in a fucking Ghostbusters costume 🤦
> 
> ...


A Roman Reigns mention. Color me shocked!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t proclaim that I’d hate everything Vince does. I laughed when I’d walk into Rock and Socko shit. They were entertaining.
> 
> I don’t like the love triangle bullshit, pretending an employee can kick the shit out of his owner, and more than Anything, the goddamn invisible cameraman soap opera backstage segments or 15 min promos.


Nope nope this is the internet either you love Vince or hate him [emoji57] and now I declare you love everything he does [emoji23]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Which is why i said who cares if they loved it when they love everything on the show? but you then tried to say "Where did i say anything about the fans loving it or hating it?".


10 people on an internet message board don’t mean shit. Page’s character grows as the fans want him to be the champion even MORE after tonight.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The main event is not really how I idealise AEW building up its best crafted storyline finale though. I don't mind The Elite cosplaying, their whole act is about being over the top asshats, but while Kenny has the belt around his waist it doesn't quite work for me. But I'm one of those guys who likes a serious, edgy product with a sporty feel. I hope Kenny vs Hangman gets a little darker and grittier after their Halloween fun.


Exactly this, we are 2 weeks from a match 2 years in the making, just not how I would be presenting them now. It worked when it was Purple Cowboys v Street Elite a couple of months ago, tonight it wasn't the play.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

On another note
When did Darby start wearing Flash Macs lol
With that look ,I am pretty sure he wont be allowed near any schools.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nope nope this is the internet either you love Vince or hate him [emoji57] and now I declare you love everything he does [emoji23]


Oh no, don’t get it twisted. I hate that motherfucker as a person for sharing our oxygen.

But he isn’t a complete dumb fuck when it comes to entertainment. Sometimes he gets it right.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> If WWE did that main event tonight, you can guarantee people would be shitting all over it.
> 
> AEW just had their World Champion wrestle in a fucking Ghostbusters costume 🤦
> 
> ...


Kenny's always been more of a comedic type heel who turns it up in big matches. It's more pronounced now, but he did do this somewhat even in NJPW when he was on top. Does it lean on comedy a little too much, perhaps, but I still find him wholly enjoyable and I can take him seriously based on his matches. 

Roman would make no sense doing this sort of thing because there is 0 comedic element to Roman's character. It would make as much sense as Kenny doing a 5 minute long entrance looking stern and serious.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's clear who the biggest problem in aew is


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> 10 people on an internet message board don’t mean shit. Page’s character grows as the fans want him to be the champion even MORE after tonight.


Yeah we know the audience at AEW goes nuts for everything, the number 1 face in the company is buddies with dorks in masked dressed as cowboys and have a comedic midget called Johnny Hungee, good shit pal. The sensible wrestling fans on here calling out the bullshit who are the ones that know their shit, thats the opinions that i value, not the sheepish audience at AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Oh no, don’t get it twisted. I hate that motherfucker as a person for sharing our oxygen.
> 
> But he isn’t a complete dumb fuck when it comes to entertainment. Sometimes he gets it right.


Nope nope, this is the internet and an internet forum at that. No time for your complex nuanced feelings. You are now an official Vince fan and I'm sending you your official "Vince is awesome" seasonal BBQ tickets. Lots of delicious meals I might add lol


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Did anyone notice that Kenny was annoyed and a little jealous of Cole especially at the kiss. Planting the seeds for Omega vs Cole?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nope nope this is the internet either you love Vince or hate him [emoji57] and now I declare you love everything he does [emoji23]


If you remember, I lost my goddamn cool thinking AEW was going to use holograms with Matt Hardy going forward. Just like I lose my cool thinking John Cena sold going to different dimensions.

One offs, though? Shit can be fun.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah we know the audience at AEW goes nuts for everything, the number 1 face in the company is buddies with dorks in masked dressed as cowboys and have a comedic midget called Johnny Hungee, good shit pal. The sensible wrestling fans on here calling out the bullshit who are the ones that know their shit, thats the opinions that i value, not the sheepish audience at AEW.


Boohoo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Boohoo.


And there you go not having any good rebuttal cause you know i'm right.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> For sure the ones loving this right now would shit on it if it was Raw's main event.
> 
> "Its just goofy fun thats always been a part of wrestling"
> 
> ...


Exactly that.

Those goofy Halloween and Christmas matches WWE have done in the past always get shit on. AEW do one, “That was fun”.



bdon said:


> A Roman Reigns mention. Color me shocked!


It‘s bloody true though Bdon.

WWE’s main champion is displayed as a badass, AEW’s main champion is dressing up in a bloody Ghostbusters outfit. It’s PWG in a AEW ring again, corny garbage.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> And theres you not having any good rebuttal cause you know i'm right.


I mean when you frame an argument like "I'm a better wrestling fan than you so my opinion matters more," what kind of answer do you expect?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Just imagine how good Hangman would be if he was booked the way his character is presented and as a solo guy to dethrone the heel. But no why would Tony book such local stuff.

Such a weak build up to him winning the belt if he does.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so when did PWG air on wednesday nights?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I have no problem with comedy Xmas and Halloween stuff, but this guy has know clue when to use it


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

So from a logical standpoint should that main event have happened as it did? Fuck no

Am I upset over it? Also fuck no cause though from the standpoint of attracting fans it was a bad idea....why should I give a shit as long as I'm personally entertained?

People I find worry way too much about how many butts in seats AEW is going to have or how the mainstream is going to see them but we're just fans in the end, just watch what you are entertained by whether it's considered cool or lame as shit as long as you enjoy it go wild. I very much enjoyed that main event even though I can tell it's a wrong direction for the biggest story in AEW, it was just too much fun for me to be mad at on a personal level, like the 69 segment with Kenny and Don. I'm aware it's stupid but it makes me smile anyway and that's all I want.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> And theres you not having any good rebuttal cause you know i'm right.


This is me not wasting my time arguing with your emotionally immature ass. Does the main event insure that Page is going to have Dark Order as his stable? No, it does not. Moxley has worked with Darby and Sting, and guess what: they are not a stable. They are friends, nothing more, nothing less.

You know: the way real relationships play out. Dark Order doesn’t have to second a champion Page to the ring, but the fans know them as friends.

Are we really going to go full 80s and pretend The School Jock isn’t friends with geeks?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jman55 said:


> So from a logical standpoint should that main event have happened as it did? Fuck no
> 
> Am I upset over it? Also fuck no cause though from the standpoint of attracting fans it was a bad idea....why should I give a shit as long as I'm personally entertained?
> 
> People I find worry way too much about how many butts in seats AEW is going to have or how the mainstream is going to see them but we're just fans in the end, just watch what you are entertained by whether it's considered cool or lame as shit as long as you enjoy it go wild. I very much enjoyed that main event even though I can tell it's a wrong direction for the biggest story in AEW, it was just too much fun for me to be mad at on a personal level, like the 69 segment with Kenny and Don. I'm aware it's stupid but it makes me smile anyway and that's all I want.


Yep.

The ratings thread is that way, whiny asses.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Exactly that.
> 
> Those goofy Halloween and Christmas matches WWE have done in the past always get shit on. AEW do one, “That was fun”.
> 
> ...


Hulk Hogan was framed as the epitome of what a man should be. Ric Flair was running around with his ass cheeks out and wearing feathered robes while the grandpas in attendance called him “a ***”.

More than one way to skin a cat. If you want to just like what everyone else likes or the most popular thing going, that’s cool. My kids can hook you up with some Bieber tickets.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And for the record, @RapShepard , I have always said that Kenny and Shawn Michaels would have surely been best of friends and would have made Sports Entertainment magic together. Hah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And for the record, @RapShepard , I have always said that Kenny and Shawn Michaels would have surely been best of friends and would have made Sports Entertainment magic together. Hah


Definitely could've done great shit together despite being total opposites personality wise


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Strong Dean Ambrose as the Miz Bear vibes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Kenny's always been more of a comedic type heel who turns it up in big matches. It's more pronounced now, but he did do this somewhat even in NJPW when he was on top. Does it lean on comedy a little too much, perhaps, but I still find him wholly enjoyable and I can take him seriously based on his matches.
> 
> Roman would make no sense doing this sort of thing because there is 0 comedic element to Roman's character. It would make as much sense as Kenny doing a 5 minute long entrance looking stern and serious.


Kenny Omega can do badass when he wants too, start of his title reign he was displaying himself as an absolute cunt, yet as his title reign has gone on, the comedic goof side has taken over more than it should.

Tonight was OTT comedic garbage, it’s the fact that he’s World Champion makes it so much worse, your top guy dressed in a Ghostbusters outfit, doing a comedy match.

This is exactly why many on here still give AEW shit.

Both companies have faults, WWE more so than AEW, but at least WWE aren’t stupid enough to display their main guy in a comedy match dressed as a Ghostbuster.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

bdon said:


> And for the record, @RapShepard , I have always said that Kenny and Shawn Michaels would have surely been best of friends and would have made Sports Entertainment magic together. Hah



















Legends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tough guys ^^^


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely could've done great shit together despite being total opposites personality wise


Fighting over who would suck who off later that night. Until Shawn isn’t sure if Kenny is in character or doing a shoot. Haha


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

bdon said:


> tough guys ^^^


nWo dressed as the Horsemen except way, way less funny and way more offensive. Attitude era more like Badditude era.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I do understand why some get pissed about it. Same reason I got pissed about Attitude Era shit.

Best part is that this is just a one off goofy dumb shit match. If it becomes a common occurrence, I’ll either get pissed or change my expectations of the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GNKenny said:


> nWo dressed as the Horsemen except way, way less funny and way more offensive. Attitude era more like Badditude era.


Not my dog Spot!


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I had fun with the show. Great mix of wrestling, segments and fun. Obviously the main event is Cornettes worst nightmare but Cornette is backwards and too old fashioned with a lot of his views anyway. 

People need to understand that was a one off main event - it's a bit of fun for Halloween and I had a lot of fun. It's not gonna be a weekly thing.

I really was intrigued by Cody's promo as long as it does eventually end up with a heel turn


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Forgot to give a review of the rest of the show, had a lot of fun throughout and liked pretty much all the directions things went in order to shape the Full Gear card and show us exactly what to expect from the majority of it (except for the Cody stuff which as per usual is just way too damn overbooked, I actually think the guy has it but he's also clearly egotistical alongside that talent and it shows hard sometimes)

Pretty much every segment aside from Cody I at least enjoyed somewhat and I am very excited for Full Gear personally.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

To everyone whining and bitching about Hangman being the Staypuft Marshmallow Man let me ask you a question?

Did Stone Cold ever dress up as Santa Claus to kick ass?

Yeah.... Thought so.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Yo the details. A feud is Coming between Omega and Cole. Streamja - Simple video sharing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bad ass tough guys, top of the WWE food chain!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> To everyone whining and bitching about Hangman being the Staypuft Marshmallow Man let me ask you a question?
> 
> Did Stone Cold ever dress up as Santa Claus to kick ass?
> 
> Yeah.... Thought so.


Yeah but Santa Clause is not as goofy looking as being a giant fucking marshmallow man. I don't really care about that as much as i do about him being buddies with Dork Order, thats the biggest insult.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I think comedy has a place (in extreme moderation) but I'm not a fan of the world champion doing it. The best Kenny is the one we saw against Danielson, the Best Bout Machine.


I agree but, god damn if that wasn't fun.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

A whole tournament to decide who gets to face a cornball that lost to the dork order while dressed up as the ghostbusters with his nerd friends


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110956
> 
> View attachment 110957
> 
> ...


Which is why we said this was exactly a segment Vince would produce. The funny part is people hating the crap WWE puts out but thinking that bottom tier goofy "match" was good. This made the New Day look like the Road Warriors.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Which is why we said this was exactly a segment Vince would produce. The funny part is people hating the crap WWE puts out but thinking that bottom tier goofy "match" was good. This made the New Day look like the Road Warriors.


You’re missing my point: this shit has been used for decades. If they lean too heavily into it, then it becomes stupid. When used as a one-off, it’s fun.

Kevin Nash wasn’t dressing up as Arn Anderson weekly, either.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Was mostly an awesome wrestling show. But if I didn't know better I'd have sworn I was watching a RAW _sports entertainment_ segment during that main event.


At least it was entertaining.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's a little weird that Serena vs Shida was a first round match-up, meanwhile one of The Bunny or Red Velvet will be in the 2nd round


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You’re missing my point: this shit has been used for decades. If they lean too heavily into it, then it becomes stupid. When used as a one-off, it’s fun.
> 
> Kevin Nash wasn’t dressing up as Arn Anderson weekly, either.


Pretty much all the Bucks do is lean into goofy nonsense, so do not pretend this was some kind of "one-off." This was just several extra layers of dumb goofy above their usual goofy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but Santa Clause is not as goofy looking as being a giant fucking marshmallow man. I don't really care about that as much as i do about him being buddies with Dork Order, thats the biggest insult.


he doesnt get it, its not even about the costume


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Pretty much all the Bucks do is lean into goofy nonsense, so do not pretend this was some kind of "one-off." This was just several extra layers of dumb goofy above their usual goofy.


Well, the Bucks I can agree on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Yo the details. A feud is Coming between Omega and Cole. Streamja - Simple video sharing


Not sure how I missed this, but there is how Omega becomes a babyface again.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like I did not miss much tonight, looked like a filler show for the most part. Every week can't be perfect I guess.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Not sure how I missed this, but there is how Omega becomes a babyface again.


NGL i kinda miss face Omega


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so ya codys promo eh, that was something


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

xVenomx said:


> Looks like I did not miss much tonight, looked like a filler show for the most part. Every week can't be perfect I guess.


The first hour and a half was great


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

OK show up until the last 30 minutes. How can you put that fucking shit on global television?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing Finer said:


> OK show up until the last 30 minutes. How can you put that fucking shit on global television?



every week the main event in aew tv is some group match joke, nothing new


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The whole show was great… up until the main event. Even with it being a themed show, I just don’t believe the champ should be involved in shit like that.

Certainly not anything I’m upset about and I’m sure it’ll be normal next week. 

But the show was great outside of the main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a great Dynamite top to bottom - a true ‘buffet’

Strong style type match with Punk / Fish

old School heel promo by MJF

Nice backstage segments with FTR and Bryan / Eddie

Big Squash by Mox on 10

Great Cody segment

Technical wrestling match with Shida / Deeb

High Flying title match with Sammy / Ethan

Main Event Halloween car crash goofery with Elite / Dark Order and the Hero’s reveal

flew by as well


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can tolerate a good cosplay and having fun or whatever in wrestling, but in the main event involving your world champion and top heel faction. Nah that kinda stuff turns me off.




M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kinda hoping for Zuul to turn up and blow all of these wankers to smithereens.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I was not sports entertained by that main event. But to be fair, that's more on the people involved than necessarily the costumes and comedy garbage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

things to note

Fish kicking out just after 3 - they’re telling a great story of Punk almost not getting it done each time. And it gets closer and closer to an upset - interested to see where it goes

Cody was still flat on his back after the attack and Pac is standing tall. Was Quite interesting and to me

During main event - Cole taking the spotlight from Kenny for the kiss spot said a lot - but people didn’t see during the ad break before - Kenny went to tag Cole, then turned around and tagged Nick. Cole was all WTF - crowd went ‘ooooooohhh’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Also - can everybody who had a ‘wha-wha’ session about how OC beat Hobbs (in a reverse squash basically by fluke and opportunity) - please come in here and apologise for making us listen to them?

imagine Hobbs now facing Mox with the story they are telling with Mox. He would’ve had to been murdered and that would bury him

OC can take the murder - plus it will heel Mox up more

the left bracket was always ‘Mox’s story’ - and y’all jumped the gun like normal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also - can everybody who had a ‘wha-wha’ session about how OC beat Hobbs (in a reverse squash basically by fluke and opportunity) - please come in here and apologise for making us listen to them?
> 
> imagine Hobbs now facing Mox with the story they are telling with Mox. He would’ve had to been murdered and that would bury him
> 
> ...


Oh, that is an easy one.

Hobbs should not have been in round 1 of the tournament in the first place just to lose to a goof. Use one of the numerous NPCs they have under contract. How about Scorpio Sky?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Geeee said:


> The first hour and a half was great


I actually got around to watching and I agree, that Elite match with the Dark Order and the Cody Rhodes stuff was abysmal though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dynamite review 

Punk vs fish was a fine opener. Thank God for punks charisma and the fact he didn't grapple fuck with fish. 

Loved that whole MJF segment, the Boston young buck being killed, the mjf promo, the fake out, the spears actually making me laugh with his one line, Sting faking them out and Darby dressing as the invisible man. Just top notch shit.

Sammy vs page was great wrestling. Loved the finish. But here come the flaws. I'm all for audience participation, but you couldn't have just gotten on with the promo? It made the segment fucking drag. Just speak over them. It doesn't need to be sung to completion every week. 

Shida vs Serena I just don't care

Loved Loved loved Moxley murdering 10. Best use of the dork order. More of this and juice that orange next week 

Cody's promo was typical Cena garbage with shoot elements. Andrade and black and pac saved it

Speaking of Cena and split reactions 

The main

That main event is Cena wrestling 

Cons

I hate clusterfuck tags.
I hate the dork order
I hate the elite as a collective 

Pros
I enjoy Brandon cutler being miserable and depressed 
I like the wrestling trope of embarrassing your enemy by making him lose to a lesser opponent 
And I enjoy seeing the elite geeks suffering.
And I enjoy non serious omega being humiliated. You do clown shit you deserve to be shit on in a clown way

Side note, is there a new God of war coming out? Or is this just a bald bearded guys go to costume? Cause ciampa also did it on nxt

Not sure how to rate this show it had both everything I love and hate about wrestling.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also - can everybody who had a ‘wha-wha’ session about how OC beat Hobbs (in a reverse squash basically by fluke and opportunity) - please come in here and apologise for making us listen to them?
> 
> imagine Hobbs now facing Mox with the story they are telling with Mox. He would’ve had to been murdered and that would bury him
> 
> ...


So they protected Hobbs by having him lose to somebody weaker and further down the card than the person he would’ve lost to in the 2nd round?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also - can everybody who had a ‘wha-wha’ session about how OC beat Hobbs (in a reverse squash basically by fluke and opportunity) - please come in here and apologise for making us listen to them?
> 
> imagine Hobbs now facing Mox with the story they are telling with Mox. He would’ve had to been murdered and that would bury him
> 
> ...


Well, the tournament isn't like the NBA playoffs where you have playoff seeds, so you could've really put Hobbs anywhere or not had him in the tournament at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh, that is an easy one.
> 
> Hobbs should not have been in round 1 of the tournament in the first place just to lose to a goof. Use one of the numerous NPCs they have under contract. How about Scorpio Sky?


but they have history and he is on the rise - good exposure

fact is - people would’ve complained about anybody in there. If it was sky, it would be ‘why is that goof in the tournament’ - and the same message from me would apply


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> And I enjoy non serious omega being humiliated. You do clown shit you deserve to be shit on in a clown way


You don’t think he actually does the goofy shit expecting to look like a badass, right? I mean, he does that shit INTENTIONALLY for you to see “the goof got humiliated, good!”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Well, the tournament isn't like the NBA playoffs where you have playoff seeds, so you could've really put Hobbs anywhere or not had him in the tournament at all.


anybody in Hobbs spot would’ve had the same reaction from you guys and you know it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> You don’t think he actually does the goofy shit expecting to look like a badass, right? I mean, he does that shit INTENTIONALLY for you to see “the goof got humiliated, good!”


Yeah I know dude. It's not a hard concept to figure out. Doesn't mean I have to enjoy the goofy shit. I am 30. Thing's like fail army and nut shots and college humour Doesn't land with me.

I much prefer subtle clever humour. Slapstick I've either got to be so bored I'm dead inside and need laughter or alcohol is involved.

Schdonfraude is all I got.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but they have history and he is on the rise - good exposure
> 
> fact is - people would’ve complained about anybody in there. If it was sky, it would be ‘why is that goof in the tournament’ - and the same message from me would apply


OK, fair enough. Trashitty does not belong anywhere near a world title tournament. I get the dilemma they are in too. Any real title tournament would have Bryan Danielson and CM Punk in it and they are not going to have them lose right now.

Even if we might agree there is a place for comedy and comedic characters in wrestling, that place is not in the world title picture. Even most of the hardcore supporters rightly called out the awful main event tonight. I think we can both agree AEW has a deep roster. That means it should be fairly easy to fill a tournament bracket with serious contenders for your world title even if they never reach the top. AEW has its Scorpio Skys and Ethan Pages and Christopher Daniels etc for tournaments like this. Guys who it would actually help tell Mox's story of violence by being left in a bloody pile like Vance was tonight. With a roster as deep as AEW's you can easily find 16 serious guys who could fill the roles of the stories you want to tell for each guy coming out of the tournament. Mox beating up the janitor is obvious. Have a few vets in his bracket to beat down like they never have been before and you get your story. He seems to hate older Japanese guys already, why not have him put Christopher Daniels on the shelf for six months after a brutal beatdown? Make it matter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> OK, fair enough. Trashitty does not belong anywhere near a world title tournament. I get the dilemma they are in too. Any real title tournament would have Bryan Danielson and CM Punk in it and they are not going to have them lose right now.
> 
> Even if we might agree there is a place for comedy and comedic characters in wrestling, that place is not in the world title picture. Even most of the hardcore supporters rightly called out the awful main event tonight. I think we can both agree AEW has a deep roster. That means it should be fairly easy to fill a tournament bracket with serious contenders for your world title even if they never reach the top. AEW has its Scorpio Skys and Ethan Pages and Christopher Daniels etc for tournaments like this. Guys who it would actually help tell Mox's story of violence by being left in a bloody pile like Vance was tonight. With a roster as deep as AEW's you can easily find 16 serious guys who could fill the roles of the stories you want to tell for each guy coming out of the tournament. Mox beating up the janitor is obvious. Have a few vets in his bracket to beat down like they never have been before and you get your story. He seems to hate older Japanese guys already, why not have him put Christopher Daniels on the shelf for six months after a brutal beatdown? Make it matter.


well, as you know i love OC and rate him - so we can never have the same starting point on this

i feel he’s perfect for this - especially if it facilitates a Mox heel turn

a super over face that can take a beating and not be buried

not many people fit that - 10 was fine, he’s a rookie. You could put Dustin in there, but then you have to fill the Danielson spot anyway.

Darby is not right, Sammy is not right - both busy

Jungle Boy is busy with Cole

so what… chuck taylor?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> *OK, fair enough. Trashitty does not belong anywhere near a world title tournament.* I get the dilemma they are in too. Any real title tournament would have Bryan Danielson and CM Punk in it and they are not going to have them lose right now.
> 
> Even if we might agree there is a place for comedy and comedic characters in wrestling, that place is not in the world title picture. Even most of the hardcore supporters rightly called out the awful main event tonight. I think we can both agree AEW has a deep roster. That means it should be fairly easy to fill a tournament bracket with serious contenders for your world title even if they never reach the top. AEW has its Scorpio Skys and Ethan Pages and Christopher Daniels etc for tournaments like this. Guys who it would actually help tell Mox's story of violence by being left in a bloody pile like Vance was tonight. With a roster as deep as AEW's you can easily find 16 serious guys who could fill the roles of the stories you want to tell for each guy coming out of the tournament. Mox beating up the janitor is obvious. Have a few vets in his bracket to beat down like they never have been before and you get your story. He seems to hate older Japanese guys already, why not have him put Christopher Daniels on the shelf for six months after a brutal beatdown? Make it matter.



Dude, that name isn't even in the company.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, that name isn't even in the company.


This coming from the guy who refuses to say the name Roman Reigns. So you can refuse to acknowledge Roman but two Sheds has to acknowledge orange?

There's a word for that ya know 😜


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, as you know i love OC and rate him - so we can never have the same starting point on this
> 
> i feel he’s perfect for this - especially if it facilitates a Mox heel turn
> 
> ...


The original point I was responding to was you saying Hobbs should have lost to Trashitty because otherwise you have Mox murdering Hobbs in round 3. My response was, Hobbs never should have been there because you could easily excuse him from any world title tournament that by necessity was excluding Danielson and Punk. That seems obvious.

We could go with your story of the janitor being liked by the hardcores to facilitate a meaningful heel turn and mine of him being beaten in 30 seconds by Mox without someone who should also be getting a push lose in round one. I agree with your point that I would be annoyed with Trashitty beating anyone in round one (who should be in a world title tournament) too. The goof does not belong there. But if they must put him there, and thereby have goofs in the world title tournament, have him beat another goof in round one. Leave Hobbs out of it. That is my point.

Chuck Taylor's ride to work has not been available recently, thankfully.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, that name isn't even in the company.


As I have said a dozen times now, I really hope one day you find a way to understand the simple concept of nicknames. They seem pretty essential in professional wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> As I have said a dozen times now, I really hope one day you find a way to understand the simple concept of nicknames. They seem pretty essential in professional wrestling.


thats true shit shed

   jk jk, no ban plz


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Malakai should be one man army guy, the pairing with him and Andrade doesnt make any sense, its plain and stupid.

The main event was embarassing. A way to ruin Hangman and your current world champion. If everything comes with TK's last word why the fuck he would accept something like that? 

Not a bad show honestly but seems like most of the things I dont like came from the EVPs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thats true shit shed
> 
> jk jk, no ban plz


I would never report you for it either. The difference is I am referencing a public figure on the show and you would be targeting a poster in the forum, which is against the TOS. But of course you know that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I would never report you for it either. The difference is I am referencing a public figure on the show and you would be targeting a poster in the forum, which is against the TOS. But of course you know that.


i was actually hoping for some kinda ‘lifeinshitclass’ or similar retort :\


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was actually hoping for some kinda ‘lifeinshitclass’ or similar retort :\


In Rants. All day 

Like I said, I would never report it or care, but the difference is important between public figures and posters.

@Firefromthegods I wholeheartedly support @LifeInCattleClass calling me whatever name he wants. I really do not care. If anything, I expected something like Two Shits, because that is more accurate to what happens when discussing a goof like Trashitty.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Also, why are they falling into WWE tropes of people wrestling in championship qualifiers like Abadon and Britt? Also Abadon is atrocious...Black and Cody is getting tiresome too, hopefully Full Gear is the end of this feud. Also Jericho waiting 5 minutes to cut a promo while the crowd sang Jericho's song was terrible lol....


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Buhalovski said:


> Malakai should be one man army guy, the pairing with him and Andrade doesnt make any sense, its plain and stupid.


“We don’t know what to do with these guys. They both dislike Cody. Let’s put them together”.

WWE style booking basically.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> “We don’t know what to do with these guys. They both dislike Cody. Let’s put them together”.
> 
> WWE style booking basically.


It is just missing a tag match playa. Which seems like what they are likely to do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> “We don’t know what to do with these guys. They both dislike Cody. Let’s put them together”.
> 
> WWE style booking basically.


i was under the impression its implied Zelina is their connection

one of them on twitter, or she said something like ‘he’ll look out for you’ - just cannot remember who


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Cody won me over last night.

I am proud to call myself a member of The Nightmare Family.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> In Rants. All day
> 
> Like I said, I would never report it or care, but the difference is important between public figures and posters.
> 
> @Firefromthegods I wholeheartedly support @LifeInCattleClass calling me whatever name he wants. I really do not care. If anything, I expected something like Two Shits, because that is more accurate to what happens when discussing a goof like Trashitty.


I'd allow it but then I'd be playing favourites. But there's alot of amusement to be had with "Two shits" and "lifeinshitclass"

But you two have come a long way since 2019 during the original war that I'm glad you can rib each other lol


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> To everyone whining and bitching about Hangman being the Staypuft Marshmallow Man let me ask you a question?
> 
> Did Stone Cold ever dress up as Santa Claus to kick ass?
> 
> Yeah.... Thought so.


Yep - as a one off its not a problem - not all Wrestling has to be super serious


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought Cody’s promo was exceptional to be honest. His Luke Skywalker moment of “I will not turn” was brilliant.

Main event…again a tag match just falls in to chaos and embarrassing levels of double/triple/quadruple teaming one guy as the ref just stands there and watches. Piss off to the fanboys defending this trash. It matters. It wrecks the product and makes it feel like garbage wrestling.

I love Hangman so that reveal was cool. Can’t wait for him to win the belt and hopefully the main event becomes a serious thing and not the joke it has been under Omega and his nerd gang.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

xVenomx said:


> I actually got around to watching and I agree, that Elite match with the Dark Order and the Cody Rhodes stuff was abysmal though.


If you actually think the Cody stuff is abysmal then wrestling ain’t for you pal


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

actually watched dynamite without seeing spoilers for once. My personal opinion on show below:


Was bored by the opening match, I don’t understand why all punks matches have to be so slow and long against pretty boring opponents. does Nothing for either wrestler imo.
Loved the new mox attitude. Really suits him and he plays the role brilliantly very interested to see how this plays out down the line.
Eddie Kingston’s backstage promo was pretty good. Usual emotional delivery from him
Got serious Luke skywalker vibes from Cody, did like his promo intrigued where they are going with his character. Didn’t like black getting involved with andrade literally makes no sense and doesn’t suit blacks character.
Sammy match was pretty good and JR didn’t do his awful “sammy sammy sammy” shit so that was a bonus. Jericho promo was ok building to match at full gear.
main event was one of those moments you are embarrassed to be a wrestling fan, was glad I was watching alone and I think even my 6 year old son will think it’s absolute shit when we watch together. It’s complete self indulgent nonsense and doesn’t belong on national tv imo. Not to mention you have some of your biggest names involved in this shitty match. Just awful and left a bad lasting impression which is a shame as other than that was a pretty decent show.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Not gonna lie, when hangman unmasked I marked out, got giddy and screamed YES at the TV and raised my fist in the air. What a moment. What an incredible AEW moment. This is what professional wrestling is all about.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

It was a good show until the main event.
Punk Vs Fish good match did what it was supposed too.
Sammy Guevara and Page good match and finally it made sense, for Page and Sky to run away from the inner circle as there was 4 of them coming down. It is silly when there is 6 guys in the ring and they run away from 3 men coming down the ramp.

Moxley Vs 10 short as it should be. Hopefully he buries Cassidy in the same fashion.

I am one of those guys who like Cody. And he won't turn. It looks like he's going to stay and get the crowd on side again, it would be easy to turn him heel.

Malaki Black is now just a regular wrestler now. He's pairing with Andrade. He's lost his mystique.

The main event was fucking awful. I can imagine Bruce giving Vince this clip and saying to him 'why did you ever give 30 minutes of your time, to try and convince Adam Cole to stay' he looked awful. Everybody looked awful. The world fucking champion looked awful. Imagine Roman Reigns dressing up and behaving like that? Or Bobby Lashley? This was rotten.

Dark order main eventing ffs? When did the Los matadores main event a raw or a smackdown? Or even Lucha house party. This was an awful main event.

Why would Tony sign off on that? Kenny Omega looked like shit a comedy job guy, he looked worse than Orange Cassidy. Because they are booking Cassidy probably better than Omega.

That main event was unforgivable. On cable mainstream programming.
I don't even see Impact putting that type of shit on or NWA when Nick Aldis was a champ. Champions should always behave mostly serious and not being involved in the litter part of the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Top bins said:


> It was a good show until the main event.
> Punk Vs Fish good match did what it was supposed too.
> Sammy Guevara and Page good match and finally it made sense, for Page and Sky to run away from the inner circle as there was 4 of them coming down. It is silly when there is 6 guys in the ring and they run away from 3 men coming down the ramp.
> 
> ...


I won't tell you about impacts episode about 8 years ago for a thanksgiving


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I liked this episode. The crowds are absolutely electric and that always helps.

1. Punk vs. Fish was a good match. Nevertheless, he needs a real story. Fish can do a good job as jobber to the stars, but many other people can.

2. Once again, MJF is a national treasure. That promo was amazing. Everything about this segment from the squash, to the promo, to Sting, to Darby's return, to the continued tectonic tension between MJF and Wardlow, was done excellently. Wardlow is turning soon.

3. Sammy vs. Ethan Page was also a good match. Nothing truly remarkable here, but it did what it needed to do and that crowd was hot for Jericho's promo afterward. They need to let Sammy have some time to improve on the mic now though.

4. Nice little segment between Bryan and Kingston. Like that they're both babyfaces but they don't have to be super nice to each other with that whole "I respect you" thing. No. Bryan will obviously win but it should be good.

5. Shida vs. Deeb II. Excellent stuff. Match of the night. One of the better women's matches in Dynamite history. Shida wins as expected but Deeb's attack afterward probably says this isn't over and that's fine with me. Let e'm go in some kind of stipulation. I want this to turn into some kind of on again/off again rivalry. Shida's work with Deeb has already been better than anything she did as champion.

6. This thing between Dante and Lio won't last long. Dante (kayfabe) hates being with him and you can see that. Exactly what it should be. Dante should go over.

7. Moxley vs. 10 was BRUTAL. Loved it. This is the best he's looked since his initial run to the championship. A heel turn definitely looks in the works and that's all good. Cannot wait to see him brutalize that geek Orange Cassidy next week. It's going to go a long way to making him heel.

8. Cody, Cody...this is NOT working. One of the worst promos in AEW history, this was. Black and Andrade teaming is cool from a certain perspective because of their history and I like them both but it doesn't make much sense with their characters. A tag match between them and Cody/Pac at Full Gear is in the works for sure. The match should be good but, I hate to say this, I no longer trust AEW when it comes to Cody's storylines. They'll have to show a lot to prove they're gonna do this right.

9. The main event was far more about Hangman's moment than the match itself which was meh. And that's alright. The show ended how it should have, but the Dork Order isn't doing Hangman any favors.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I have to agree with the majority here. The show was mostly really good, but I didn't like the main event. If they want to have that match with the YB/Cole vs Dark Order then sure put it in the middle of the show. Kenny and Hangman shouldn't be around it. The Space Jam vs Cowboys stuff didn't bother me, but this one did. However, it doesn't ruin the story for me and Hangman is still going to be fine.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Good show. Main event was wacky but I had a good time watching it. Cody's an odd character. Rhodes vs Andrade will be good.
What kind of deal do these guys have with Nike? Theyre all wearing the same high tops and tossing them into the crowd.
I noticed a couple weeks ago Edge mentioned and pointed to his Air Jordans on the other show as well.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Solid show. Not much to complain about, other than the 3-count, giving Punk the win in his match with Fish. That match, specifically, was really good. Fish looks to have gone back to his reDRagon style of wrestling technique. Maybe having his original entrance theme in ROH being used now in AEW, has somehow rekindled that mindset.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Now this week was a good show. Last week's was so so. This felt like Dynamite. I hope next week's is more promo heavy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I've never understood the "you just hate fun" comments after criticisms of shitshows like the main event (the show was pretty good up till then); don't people find a serious, badass wrestling show to be fun, because I do. Since when did things need to be stupid and silly to be fun?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Geeee said:


> I think it's a little weird that Serena vs Shida was a first round match-up, meanwhile one of The Bunny or Red Velvet will be in the 2nd round


I find it weird that they don´t let their best talent wrestle against each other or like at all in high profile matches. Many of them have done intergender, too. Shida, Deeb, Rosa and Stalander should be orbiting around Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Serious, badass wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like the Ghostbusters thing was last minute.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453775015913082887


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Again a little Sports Entertainment is fine with me in small doses. Jericho working an entire summer of Sports Entertainment in the main event with Cassidy over and over? Not so much. Austin foiling Vince’s plans like a weekly episode of Wile E. Coyote and the Roadrunner? For me, again, not so much.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And for the record, I’m not saying WWE being guilty makes it ok for AEW to do it, but if you enjoyed the fucking Attitude Era’s weekly goofy shit, then you can overlook a one-off Halloween special attraction.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sounds like the Ghostbusters thing was last minute.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453775015913082887


Thats a shame - but I can understand that they don’t want to give Netflix even more Heat

time for TNT to give them some HBO max shit to play around with next time


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Well they did give them Space Jam before.

I hated the Cody promo. Been reading people digesting way too much from it for me, personally it wasn’t clever; the man is just deluded. And he gets people eating out of hands after all the crap by mentioning HHH, his Dad and ‘starting the company’. And people will act like he is a genius when he does turn. Just urgh.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Thats a shame - but I can understand that they don’t want to give Netflix even more Heat
> 
> time for TNT to give them some HBO max shit to play around with next time


I am pretty sure Warner is co-producing the new Ghost Busters: Afterlife movie that comes out in a couple weeks. This is just the corporate synergy that Khan has spoken about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am pretty sure Warner is co-producing the new Ghost Busters: Afterlife movie that comes out in a couple weeks. This is just the corporate synergy that Khan has spoken about.


nah - they would’ve gotten the theme if it was


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh, personal shout out to Serena Deeb and Hikaru Shida. I've been critical of the latter previously but the match they had was seemless. It sets a real high standard for the other women in the tournament.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Oh, personal shout out to Serena Deeb and Hikaru Shida. I've been critical of the latter previously but the match they had was seemless. It sets a real high standard for the other women in the tournament.


5* in my book

motn in many ways - i love a good technical match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good show last night. The main event was a disaster but seemed like the live crowd really enjoyed it. Hangman's facial expressions made up for some of the bad.

Loved the Malakai Black promo. The House Always Wins. Serena Deeb vs Shida and Page vs Guevara were BANGERS. Really wanted Deeb to get another win but the post match beatdown was awesome.

8/10 show last night.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody should get jumped by Rush, Bandito and Dragon Lee next week.

Deeb needs a mouthpiece/manager as she's crud on the mic. Also she'd be great in a tag team if there was a division for it right now. Britt vs Tay can't even really get a compelling program and yet bringing in a second singles title is inexplicable. Dumb as hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some pics of the sold out crowd of 5,600-plus last night.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm going to start with the obvious - Serena Deeb and Hikaru Shida are among the best women pro wrestlers in the business today. Last night's rematch had everything. Storytelling? Yes. Technical skill? Absolutely. Unpredictability? Yup. This is the sort of match the AEW women's division needs more of and it's why I hate seeing Britt paired up with random women who can't go the way Deeb and Shida can. One of them should have been her opponent for the upcoming PPV. TK has a charismatic talker and these two stellar wrestlers available and didn't take advantage of it. Why?

Ok, now I'll move on to the Punk/Fish opener. I like Bobby Fish. I always have. If Punk is going to have random matches as part of his comeback story it's a good idea to include a few matches with wrestling veterans and not just young guys. People complaining that Punk shouldn't be challenged are missing the plot of the story he's telling. He'll get to dominating certain people when the time is right.

MJF is brilliant. Really, he is. For all the complaining about AEW not following traditional wrestling tropes, they have a handful of acts who are pure throwbacks to old-style wrasslin' and MJF on the mic is one of them (FTR are a great example of the same in-ring). Ok, sometimes he goes for cheap heat but cheap heat works, so why not? And then there's Darby added to the mix - another one who understands how to tell a real pro wrestling story. AEW can't build new stars? Here are two young guys carrying off an epic feud without needing an established act to lead them. Ok, Sting is there, but he's more in the sidekick role as Darby's mentor, not running the show.

BTW, thanks for the classic Invisible Man costume, Darby. I think I only saw one other person itt catch it.

Sammy is getting better all the time. I know many people question the wisdom of going for big moves in every match but it's working out for him (so far) and he's not as naturally gifted in knowing how to work a crowd as MJF and Darby are. Give him time. He's grown as a pro wrestler a lot just over the last year. Having the TNT title is giving him more confidence that he's one of the "pillars" too and he's running with it. Ethan Page also deserves some mention; he's a solid, well-rounded talent. I thought they had a good match, but I expected nothing less.

Cody. What to say about Cody? Sigh. He's one of those folks who loves to break the fourth wall. From what I hear, he does it on his reality show as well. We did not need to hear him go on about opinions on the internet and "turning". What's more, his mannerisms are heelish and I assume he's now playing the fake face role. If he isn't, he's a terrible actor, even by pro wrestling standards.

OK, so that main event. I'll get this out of the way first - I love comedy wrestling and enjoy big indies comedy clusterfuck matches that are choreographed to hell and back. That is what this was, and in that context, it was great fun. The guys who worked the match are all well-versed in this sort of booking. If wrestlers in goofier than usual costumes swarming the ring in organized chaos isn't your thing, this match must have seemed like the worst television of the year.

I like the Elite folks but even I'll admit they've not been consistently good in delivering on the comedy multi-man stuff and, like with Jericho and his street fights, they love to go this direction. The difference this time is that they were working with other pros of this concept. Stu Greyson and Evil Uno know what to do, as does Colt Cabana, and John Silver is a genuinely funny person. Actually, I want to sidetrack for a second and point out how good Stu is. He and Evil Uno need more action in the tag team division. John Silver should be on television more often too. He's a little charisma ball. Ok, back to the Worst. Match. Ever. (depending on tastes).

Should main eventers be doing comedy? I'm fine with it, but then I'm comfortable watching comedy promotions. I guess the better question is should main eventers be doing comedy in a work-rate heavy promotion that advertises having a ranking system and other serious aspects? I don't know. This is a consistent complaint that comes up around AEW and it divides the audience, even here in this forum. It's where the something for everyone approach comes back to bite them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm going to start with the obvious - Serena Deeb and Hikaru Shida are among the best women pro wrestlers in the business today. Last night's rematch had everything. Storytelling? Yes. Technical skill? Absolutely. Unpredictability? Yup. This is the sort of match the AEW women's division needs more of and it's why I hate seeing Britt paired up with random women who can't go the way Deeb and Shida can. One of them should have been her opponent for the upcoming PPV. TK has a charismatic talker and these two stellar wrestlers available and didn't take advantage of it. Why?
> 
> Ok, now I'll move on to the Punk/Fish opener. I like Bobby Fish. I always have. If Punk is going to have random matches as part of his comeback story it's a good idea to include a few matches with wrestling veterans and not just young guys. People complaining that Punk shouldn't be challenged are missing the plot of the story he's telling. He'll get to dominating certain people when the time is right.
> 
> ...


great write-up

love that more are seeing how great the Dark Order is


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Should main eventers be doing comedy? I'm fine with it, but then I'm comfortable watching comedy promotions. I guess the better question is should main eventers be doing comedy in a work-rate heavy promotion that advertises having a ranking system and other serious aspects? I don't know. This is a consistent complaint that comes up around AEW and it divides the audience, even here in this forum. It's where the something for everyone approach comes back to bite them. The lead in to this, was I believe Jon Moxley basically murdering 10. Who by the way, is a member of the Dark Order.


I guess one thing about the comedy is they kind of did it in reverse. I occasionally watch DDT, which is a very comedy-heavy promotion but usually what they do is start the show with goofy stuff and then gradually ramp up the intensity, until the main event is a serious competitive puro match. This Dynamite did things the opposite of this where most of the episode was serious stuff, with several talents getting violently beaten to a bloody pulp and then whiplashing into a comedy main event. The lead in to this was I believe Jon Moxley pretty much murdering 10, who is a member of The Dark Order.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Assuming Brody King took his ring name as homage to Bruiser Brody/King Kong Brody, he'll have to change it still because of Brodie Lee, especially given his look as well. Something like Bruiser King/Bruiser Rex would still be homage enough.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I guess one thing about the comedy is they kind of did it in reverse. I occasionally watch DDT, which is a very comedy-heavy promotion but usually what they do is start the show with goofy stuff and then gradually ramp up the intensity, until the main event is a serious competitive puro match. This Dynamite did things the opposite of this where most of the episode was serious stuff, with several talents getting violently beaten to a bloody pulp and then whiplashing into a comedy main event. The lead in to this was I believe Jon Moxley pretty much murdering 10, who is a member of The Dark Order.


That it didn't fit the tone of the show was a big part of my problem with it. We had 10 laying on his back bleeding followed up by his faction having a grand time in funny Halloween gear wrestling a full-on comedy match. Taken out of context, the main event was loads of fun. Placed alongside what went before, it felt ... odd. I don't know where else on the card they could have placed it though; t wouldn't have made sense as an opener on this show either. From what I know about this week's Rampage, it also doesn't fit as a lead-in to that. 

For what it was, they did a good job and the crowd enjoyed it. Like I said, AEW not having a set style or theme to their shows is both good and bad.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The main event wasn’t really my thing but I’m not going to let that ruin anything 🤷‍♂️ Still loads of good shit on the show and everyone wants to focus on the “negative”.

Punk’s match was awesome. The selling of the knee injury and the way Fish kicked out right after the 3 count was good shit 👌

Cody’s promo, whatever you think of what he said, was gripping and I wanted to hear what he had to say. I’m hoping it’s building to a turn. If it is, then it’s great, because we’re all pissed off about it because we’re passionate about it. If it’s not, then it sucks. We’ll see. That was the best promo Andrade has done too, the tattoo line was funny and Cody was legit embarrassed 😂

Sammy and Page was good too.

Serena Deeb not looking weak in defeat and getting her heat after the match, great.

Jericho being Jericho 😎

MJF absolutely killing it. Best in the business. Darby coming back. Lovely.

Take a bow Tony Khan. Wrestling is fun again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I've never understood the "you just hate fun" comments after criticisms of shitshows like the main event (the show was pretty good up till then); don't people find a serious, badass wrestling show to be fun, because I do. Since when did things need to be stupid and silly to be fun?


It was a Halloween-themed main-event that was loads of fun, and it was probably the only time where it made sense for the Dark Order to (finally) beat the Elite.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

A few things for me:

Can't Punk be dominant in a match yet? How many people care about Bobby Fish? Should've been Punk winning in 3 minutes.

Add me to the chorus spruiking the Serena v Shida match. What a contest. You know a match is great when they really have you going on the near falls in the end stretch. Someone tell me who is a better women's wrestler bell to bell right now than Serena. She's really fantastic, and last night IMO was the best I've ever seen Shida as well.

I couldn't bare Cody's segment from beginning to end. Breaking the fourth wall and going as far as saying 'I won't turn... because I love you' is such a non-starter, that line of thinking can't do anything but damage. When wrestlers literally talk about things like turning heel explicitly like that it's like holding up a sign in your face that says 'Wrestling is fake, remember?' Oh but then in the next segment or match, then we want you to believe again that you're watching a real contest.' Thank god Andrade turned up and burned him with the tattoo line, that was gold. Made me a fan of the guy.

Seeds planted for Pac v Black. Fuuuuuck yes.

I cannot bare Jericho's theme song everyone else seems to love.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

double post


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Weird how Fish almost kicked out at 3 after the GTS instead of selling the move until the end.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Weird how Fish almost kicked out at 3 after the GTS instead of selling the move until the end.


Punk didn't cover him immediately and he hit the GTS with is injured knee which means that it' less efficient


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Punk didn't cover him immediately and he hit the GTS with is injured knee which means that it' less efficient


He covered him after a slight pause, not like there was a long delay in the pin attempt. And whether he hit him with an injured knee or not, you have to protect that finisher. It needs to have nearly the same respect and fear as Omega’s OWA.

Even if planned (I don’t think it was), it didn’t look good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> He covered him after a slight pause, not like there was a long delay in the pin attempt. And whether he hit him with an injured knee or not, you have to protect that finisher. It needs to have nearly the same respect and fear as Omega’s OWA.
> 
> Even if planned (I don’t think it was), it didn’t look good.


I think fish went into business for himself


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Weird how Fish almost kicked out at 3 after the GTS instead of selling the move until the end.


On slight topic, I'm enjoying this vet Fish run. Reminds me a bit of the late days Fit Finlay run.

It's just nice to see someone on the lower/mid card who loves to fight, with a stronger style. Better than before when this spot was in the hands of Daniels, Kazrian and Chucky Cheese.

Also, would like to see Ethan Page and Fish in a tag team reminiscent of The North. Page and Sky just don't click. Sky should be the guy with Lio Rush.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I think fish went into business for himself


nah, no way - that is how you cost yourself a job

it was the story - Punk struggling the whole time - harder each time against the next opponent

and Fish almost kicking out

Punk is going to have to reinvent his offence and maybe even get a new finisher is how I saw it - especially as Sammy's GTH is really better


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, no way - that is how you cost yourself a job
> 
> it was the story - Punk struggling the whole time - harder each time against the next opponent
> 
> ...


Punk got over with the GTS. and he flat out refuses the Pepsi plunge due to it being a knee destroyer.

The GTS is synonymous with Punk. I don't think people would accept anything else.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Punk got over with the GTS. and he flat out refuses the Pepsi plunge due to it being a knee destroyer.
> 
> The GTS is synonymous with Punk. I don't think people would accept anything else.


is pepsi plunge the elbow from the top?

he did that Wed

edit> nevermind, just saw it - 2nd rope pedigree

he should just start to do a pedigree


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I think fish went into business for himself


Yep. It looked like Punk was even caught off guard. Laredo Kid pulled something similar after a second rope OWA in his TripleMania match with Kenny.

And even IF this wasn’t Fish going into business for himself, which I absolutely think it was, then it is NOT a good look.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

High praise from Meltzer for Shida vs. Serena.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Aside from Baker vs. Thunder Rosa in the unsanctioned match, Shida vs. Deeb was the best women's match in the history of Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> High praise from Meltzer for Shida vs. Serena.
> 
> View attachment 111036


I do like how quick he is to give the credit to Kenny Omega rather than Deeb and Shida


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> High praise from Meltzer for Shida vs. Serena.
> 
> View attachment 111036


He finds a way to fluff Kenny Omega in the meantime, too. Haha

The GOD…of Prowrestling!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I do like how quick he is to give the credit to Kenny Omega rather than Deeb and Shida


Beat me to it haha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454182191764738048


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

PAC sitting down like Black and giving them middle fingers was a good ass tv moment.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

FFS why isn't Serena Deeb winning the TBS title. Great match but the ending pissed me off


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> PAC sitting down like Black and giving them middle fingers was a good ass tv moment.


I'm just thankful PAC is involved in a proper storyline with decent talent instead of having to carry that boring bastard andrade.

it's not often in wrestling I find a fellow Englishman entertaining (Regal was about the only one as his character work ws exquisite) but PAC has it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What's next for Deeb vs Shida? A weapons match? Followed by the blow-off cage match? Weapons match needs to be different from NHB/Hardcore as I don't see either going thumbtacks and the like. But Shida has her kendo stick...

Serena in a tag with Nyla managed by Vickie would have been great for a women's tag division. I don't see Deeb being able to be a face of a singles division, she's friggin great in the ring, but wholly lacking charisma. She really is Dean Malenko in that regard.

Where is Thunder Rosa - she's just "there" now? She was MUCH better pushed and booked when she was not under contract. Sorta like dating vs marriage. 

No way Fish went into business for himself. None. They have to be setting up Punk adding a new finisher.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> PAC sitting down like Black and giving them middle fingers was a good ass tv moment.


If only PAC was 100% available to AEW. He's another that deserves a title reign. Sammy is pretty much a flop as title holder, maybe have PAC take it from him.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> No way Fish went into business for himself. None. They have to be setting up Punk adding a new finisher.


It might not have been executed well, but I thought it meant to be the "slow pin" allowing for a possible kickout. I don't think it damages the other guy to kickout at 3 after a delayed/weak pin.

It looks like we're getting Kingston v Punk, but a rematch with Fish isn't out of the question if they have him claim he kicked out in time/fast count/etc. It might be AEW laying the foundations for someone to actually kick out in the same situation...


----------

